# bridal blush and eyeshadow recs



## colormeblue (Sep 11, 2013)

I will be doing a wedding next month pretty excited (first one) soooooo I decided I wanted to make a separate kit for just bridal, can anybody give me suggestions for a perfect bridal eyeshadow palette and blush palette, preferably MAC because I have almost every single e/s and blush by MAC and whatever I don't I can get with my pro card so please if anybody can give me their ideal bridal colors so I can build the perfect bridal pallettes thank you!!!


----------



## alyxo (Sep 14, 2013)

I have done a lot of weddings, they're a lot of fun and sometimes very hectic. Most brides usually request natural looking make-up, light smokey eyes and very golden make-up, in my experience. My make-up collection is also 90% MAC, haha!

  Eyeshadows I frequently use on brides by MAC:
  - Ricepaper
  - Motif
  - Expensive Pink
  - Soft Brown
  - All That Glitters
  - Wedge
  - Patina
  - Soba
  - Saddle
  - Browns Script
  - Swiss Chocolate
  - Haux
  - Sable
  - Satin Taupe
  - Amber Lights
  - Woodwinked
  - Vex

  Pigments by MAC:
  - Naked (in my experience, this is a must have, brides LOVE this)
  - Tan

  Blushes by MAC:
  - Blushbaby
  - Gingerly
  - Ladyblush (cream)
  - Warm Soul
  - Love Joy

  I have a lot more blushes but I won't talk about those because they are limited editions.

  Have fun with your wedding, it is such a wonderful experience for any make-up artist. Just be sure to have all your make-up and tools cleaned and packed the day before the event, it will make your life so much easier. Really listen to your bride and bond with her and yeah, have fun! I hope I was helpful


----------



## colormeblue (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow haven't been here in a while and just read your reply, thank you soooo much for the info, everything turned out great and I will so incorporate all these colors into my bridal kit for future gigs!!!!


----------

